
Show HN: Keep a Diary of Your Fitness - seancork
https://exercisestory.com/
======
wheresvic3
Congrats on Shipping!

I'm very much interested in fitness but I don't know from the landing page
what your service offers exactly.

It would actually be great if you could provide a sample of what you offer
before asking people to signup. Maybe a video on the landing page, a demo
account or in the best case scenario let them actually go through your UI and
only ask for registration when they want to save some data.

Here's an example: [https://ewolo.fitness/](https://ewolo.fitness/)

~~~
seancork
Thanks for the feedback. I will change around the landing page to make it more
clear.

At the moment you keep a diary of your fitness, have a streak, telegram chat,
telgram bot to add to your diary, check your streak.

~~~
niiisiis
I also think that the landing page should give an indication of what the UI
looks like (in addition to the feature list that you currently already have).
As a casual fitness app user I wouldn't sign up to a service if I did not have
any indication from the landing page about the look and feel of the UI.

------
llampx
How do I know what it looks like and how the UX is?

